# Fuel Line Leak...



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

So, my good buddy liked our '11 ECO, and got himself a '12 ECO 6MT a week or so ago. I was going to take it to work, and drop it off at "my tint guy" close to work, for him (He was paying. I was just saving him a trip.) He came to pick me up, so I could take him home, and bring the car back to my place tonight, and it smelled like maybe he had gotten a drop of gas on his shoe or something, when he gassed up. Maybe a really subtle hint of gas smell, but nothing major. Got out of the car at his house (A/C and rad fan still on), and definitely smelled gas. He popped the hood, and the top fuel line in the rear of the engine was weeping. It was leaking at the last soft to hard line transition before the fuel rail quick connector. Not spraying out or anything, but definitely leaking, and dripping off the little plastic clamp up there, maybe 1 drop every 15 seconds. Infant failure. Sucks, but they happen. It wasn't leaking when he brought it over earlier this week, because we had both hoods up and were comparing what was different. I had even looked at the fuel lines up there, because that's something that's set up a little different on the '12 from the '11. Probably just something that pressure tested fine at the factory, but got some miles and vibration on it, and got a pinhole leak.

So, no window tint tomorrow, and he's taking it to the dealer... I suspect they'll have it for a bit, as I'm sure they don't stock that fuel line. 

Mike


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, it could happen to anybody. Most car parts failures are either during the first few months of ownership or at the end of the car's life. Glad to hear he found it before it could get any bigger, and cause an engine fire. Leaking gas is bad news.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Exactly. The leak is not in a place where I would be concerned about it dripping on something hot enough to ignite it, but still not good to drive it around or anything.

He took it to the dealer, and they ordered the line. The part should be in and installed on Thursday, apparently.

Mike


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your dealer gave you a loaner/rental that they will bill GM for, I assume. This is part of the warranty.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

obermd said:


> Your dealer gave you a loaner/rental that they will bill GM for, I assume. This is part of the warranty.


I told him that, but he hasn't texted me back yet, to say whether he asked for one or not...

Mike


----------

